# Greetings!



## NightHawk450 (29 Apr 2012)

Hello everyone.

Please forgive me if I'm in the wrong post as I am new here. I thought this post would be related into recruiting. I want to tell you a bit of info on me so you can understand in what situation I am in.

I am 19 years old in Ontario. I have a learning disability in English Math, and my Writing is not neat, but readable. My spelling and grammar is below average so I'm using Microsoft Word to correct every mistake I type.

I had an OK high school career I was almost bullied to death and it caused me to have major depression disorder in grade 10. After 2 years on the road of recovery. I am stronger then ever (mentally). While I was in grade 12 I wanted to join the military and go as a Vehicle Tech. I was unsuccessful with the CFAT so now I'm taking University math courses to upgrade my education and to rewrite the test.

I'm not nervous to take the test I will stand tall and strong like I did within the 2 years. But this does not mean I will make it as my desired occupation. For my second choice (please bear with me) I want to become a sniper. My third would be combat engineer.

Now I'm going to assume you thinking “Great another sniper dream boy” I know the success rate is 33%. Despite my depression, I never did drugs, alcohol, not even intercourse. That is how much determination I have for success. As a student still, I am working on my math to see what goes on after the test. There are still questions that are not answered so hopefully I can get answers here.

Can you apply to become a sniper? What do you have to do?

The success rate is 33% did people quit or where they unsuccessful?

What would happen after I'm posted in a base? What would my job would be after BMQ?

Thanks for your patience on reading this


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> For my second choice (please bear with me) I want to become a sniper.



There is no "sniper" trade so you are going to want to re-think your trade choices.


----------



## JPye (29 Apr 2012)

I would suggest going to forces.ca and looking at the various trades offered by the CF. There are lots of videos and fact sheets, which give a good idea of what the jobs and training are like after BMQ.

Do a little research, and go in to talk to your local recruiter.


----------



## MikeL (29 Apr 2012)

Rethink your career choices,  and really focus on what you want.  Seems kinda weird to have Mechanic as your first choice,  but Sniper as your second.  

Like was said,  you don't just join up to be a Sniper,  as well it isn't something easy to get into.  Nor is it as fun or call as video games make it out to be.  

After basic training you do more courses like BMQ-Land then your DP1 course.  After you are a basic qualified Infantry Soldier you will be posted to battalion and start off in a Rifle Company.  You will learn the job, and work on the skills needed,  do courses such as IPSWQ,  Basic Comms, LAV courses, and so on.  Courses like Basic Recce Patrolman will come up as well, and you will volunteer for that,  just because you volunteer doesn't mean you will get it.  If you are loaded onto the course it doesn't mean you will pass the course,  if you do pass that doesn't mean you will able to get a Sniper course, etc

In a nutshell, the path to be a sniper -providing the stars aline, you are smart, are a good troop, fit, etc

I've seen some Privates get on Recce and Sniper,  but a lot of the Infanteers who get loaded are generally those with some time in. 

Join as a Regular Force infantry Soldier

Basic Training:
BMQ
BMQ Land

Trades Training:
DP1 Infantry

Courses to get while in battalion

Comms(pre req for Recce, can be waived)
Not sure if LUVW is a pre req for Recce, as there is a mounted Recce portion of the Basic Recce course, at least on the Recce course I supported they did that.
Basic Recce Patrolman(pre req for Sniper)
Pass interviews/pysch screening and interview with UMS
Pre Sniper
Basic Sniper


As for the 33% pass rate for Sniper,  where did you get that figure from?  Anyways, I would assume the majority of students on course that don't pass are due to not passing POs and injury.


----------



## NightHawk450 (29 Apr 2012)

thanks for the advice everyone! as for the success rate. I found it on the internet I do put into consideration that not all sources are true. I'm sorry to confuse you guys but I applied before hand and I did not make it into the trades... I'm increasing my education to see if I can get into any trade after I do my rewrite. I always think ahead if I fail or pass what would be my next step.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to confuse you guys



We're not confused.



> I'm increasing my education to see if I can get into any trade after I do my rewrite.



Oh good, another one who will join as anything. That always works out well.



> I always think ahead if I fail or pass what would be my next step.



I wish you the best of luck. If i may make a small suggestion: If this is what you really want to do, you have much more thinking to do.


----------



## NightHawk450 (29 Apr 2012)

*"Oh good, another one who will join as anything. That always works out well."*

was that being sarcastic I did not quiet get that?

My main goal is to be in the forces as a Vehicle tech. if that does no happend well then I will see what will be available to me.

*"I wish you the best of luck. If i may make a small suggestion: If this is what you really want to do, you have much more thinking to do."*

I have being thinking about this for 2 years and it kept on growing until I signed up for it. Now I have to do the requirements such as my education.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2012)

:sarcasm:

Yup you missed it.........


----------



## socialhandgrenade (30 Apr 2012)

Hey NightHawk,

When i joined up i had no idea what i was getting into (joined up because I told a women that I had dropped out of school to join the army, next day went down to the recruiter and fulfilled the alibi), I told the recruiter that I wanted to be in the army and carry a gun and that it had to be the furthest thing from the maritimes, so the recruiter said Infantry PPCLI.  With that being said I am glad that I took the path I have taken not many people would want to do it.  

 So if you want to be a sniper, join the Infantry, try out and follow the foot steps that Skeletor has laid out for you. Also, just because you have been coded with a learning disability does not mean that you will do poorly during the training, I have a good friend that has disgraphia and he was a sniper with the third, he just had to work harder at it.

What I am trying to say is: dude, what ever trade you find yourself in, just have a good time and enjoy the trip.


----------



## NightHawk450 (30 Apr 2012)

Thank you Socialhandgrenade for the tips!

*just because you have been coded with a learning disability does not mean that you will do poorly during the training*

I had to learn it the hard way. I had to drill it in my head that I will do good no matter what happens and be proud of what I did. Fortunately for me I over came the obstacle in Jr. highschool and started to get my grades up because I understood of my capability.


* he just had to work harder at it.*

It's true I will work harder at it but it also shows that I'm determind to pass instead of preparing to fail. its like leaving an unanswered question. My mother always said "a hard 60% is better then an easy 95%"


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2012)

Just a thought from an outsider looking in...but when I see a history of severe bullying coupled with MDD then someone wants to be a sniper, alarm bells start ringing and red flags start to go up.  Snipers do in fact have to undergo some form of psych testing to make sure that they can (a) handle the job and (b) are going to use their powers for good, not evil.  Call me wacked, but did this sudden switch from Veh Tec to infanteer/sniper have to do with wanting to get back at high school numpties?

Just asking...

MM


----------



## NightHawk450 (1 May 2012)

I understand you concern medicineman and appreciate it. I do not seek revenge or payback for those that harmed me. if I did, I would be just as bad as the bullies that harmed me. I may not respect them but I will treat them the way my close friends treat me.

I know its a bit weird that I want to go in Veh Tec and then my second option is to go infantry. After I'm done my math course I will do my rewrite.  I don't know what the future holds for me. I don't know if I will even make it into the trades. I will just see where it takes me and what is available for me in the future. 

to sum it up my main goal is to go in Veh Tec. If I don't succeed on the test and there are other trades I can apply. I will consider it and find out the occupations for it. if there are no trades available for me then I will go infantry or find something else in the forces. Everything is not set in stone yet its planed but not set.


----------



## MikeL (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> if there are no trades available for me then I will go infantry



So,  to put it bluntly, if you do poorly on the CFAT and can't be a Mechanic you will then settle for Infantry?   Not sure if that is what you mean,  but that is how it sounds.   Just a FYI,  if you don't do good on the CFAT you may have scored too low to even apply for the Infantry.  As well  Infantry doesn't have a large intake of people due to them being full on people.  As well,  a lot of people are applying and have applied for Infantry,  it will be competitive so the people with higher CFAT scores, etc will get picked over those who barely qualify.  Same goes for the other trades as well.

Also,  don't pick any random trade just because you want to get into the CF,  it could work out for you,  but it could also go bad and you will be unhappy.  Only come into the CF in the job that you want and will be happy doing for a few years(minimal).  Keep working on upgrading your education, and researching the trades and finding the ones you actually want to do.


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> . if there are no trades available for me then I will go infantry or find something else in the forces.



Right there, you demonstrate why i told you earlier that you have more research to do.

 :


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> I had an OK high school career I was almost bullied to death and it caused me to have major depression disorder in grade 10.



You'll want to mention this in your interview with the recruiter.

And you'd be surprised at how specialized the infantry can get.


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> « Last Edit: Today at 12:29:52 by ObedientiaZelum »


Hang on! You got MilPoints from two of us.....and then you go back and take out the funny bitch-slapping (that he likely wouldn't have caught anyway)


----------



## NightHawk450 (1 May 2012)

I wont pick any random trade. I will see what intrest me and researched as CDN Aviator said. I also have more options then infantry such as diver, steward, combat engineer. Thanks Skeletor for the advice.

*You'll want to mention this in your interview with the recruiter.*

again sarcasm?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> I also have more options then infantry such as diver, steward, combat engineer. Thanks Skeletor for the advice.



I'll be the one to suggest you go into a recruiting center and talk with them as you seem to be all over the place in regards to what you want to do.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> *You'll want to mention this in your interview with the recruiter.*
> 
> *again sarcasm?*



NOPE. You must disclose all medical conditions past and present.

Just keep going the way you are going and everything will be fine. <<<<sarcasm. :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hang on! You got MilPoints from two of us.....and then you go back and take out the funny bitch-slapping (that he likely wouldn't have caught anyway)



come on, doesn't it remind you of a_ celebrate warrior-monk_? ;D



			
				NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> again sarcasm?



Nope. In the slight chance that you're not trolling the board suicide in the CF is a very real and very significant issue.  In my old regiment an officer was kicked off course and released from the CF I believe after comments she made stemming from her autobiography- specifically about bullies and what she wanted to do to them.
You may think you're super okay but being "bullied to the point of death" then talking about snipers and how focused you are would set off anyones red flag. 
So ya *if* you're not a 15 year old kid treating this as a joke and you're serious then you should mention the whole mental disorder stemming from near death bullying to the interviewer BEFORE you're on a range with an assault rifle, live rounds and someone like me yells at you for doing something stupid and you have a flashback to highschool.

Like seriously man you set yourself up to sound like a stereotypcial assassin antagonist from a Dan Brown novel.


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2012)

NightHawk450 said:
			
		

> again sarcasm?



Is your name Sheldon Cooper by any chance ?


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2012)

I think NightHawk 450's got his answers:
1)  Sort out what you want to do.
2)  You must disclose all medical conditions past and present.
Nothing more to see here....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

